# Outlook 2003 will not close Outlook.exe process



## idbl_fanatic (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a user that is running WINXP and Office 2003, there is no spyware found, stopped IM, no PDA, blackberry, etc. Tried a new profile (outlook) Deleted HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Office/11.0/Outlook, and HMCU/Software/Microsoft/Office/11.0/Outlook


so here is what is happening..........you can launch outlook and it will work fine, when you close outlook either by going to file>exit, ot clicking the "X" outlook will close, but the icon remains in the system tray, when you try to launch outlook again, it will not start up, but when you bring task manager up, there will be two outlook.exe processes running, when you stop one of them, outlook launches. Or if you stop outlook.exe before trying to launch it again, it will work fine.


----------



## idbl_fanatic (Sep 23, 2004)

Just to add onto this................I created a new windows profile as well, this did not work either


----------



## adambrantner (Sep 23, 2004)

*I have somewhat of a similar problem*

i am running ME which i know is my first problem, but when i run explorer, i cannot use either the X or the FILE CLOSE to shutdown the program,, the window stays up and all it does is beep... to shutdown explorer i have to CTRL+ALT+DELETE and select end task to get it to shutdown... Please HELP!! haha Thanks


----------



## idbl_fanatic (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok, so I uninstalled office 2003, reinstalled again, same thing, uninstalled 2003 and installed XP got errors on XO, upgraded to 2003, same thing as before, ran system restore on OS and everything was fine


----------



## SteveyBoy (Sep 16, 2004)

That will fix it for now but it WILL start happening again, what it is is the VIEWS.DAT file in the : (C:\Documents and Settings\'usernam'\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook ) folder
This causes Outlook to hang the process on exit, so delete it for the user and any other OUtlook profiles that may be in there and you'll be sorted.


----------

